# Retic Eggs!!



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

My new understory retics have already laid for me!! My problem/ concern is they are still in a temporary ten gallon and there are two females with my one male.. there is a ton of leaf litter, 6 film cans, and a couple broms so i think there are enough visual barriers, as my females have shown no aggression towards eachother. My question is, will the females eat eachothers eggs? should i pull the eggs? should i pull the third wheel female? If i take the eggs out, they are on the tip of a brom leaf so it will be farely easy...
Any imput would be greatly appreciated!
Chris


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Chris congrats, I would leave the eggs. there is always a chance the other female will eat them but there is a very good chance that moving them immediately would make them go bad. Pretty good chance the first few clutches may not be good anyway but if they are it has been my experience that Retics are pretty good parents and will transport and feed the tads.
I would also suggest moving them to their permanent home quickly, likely they will start producing clutches regularly. Your 1.2 group is a great sex ratio, plenty of broms should give you a great chance of producing lots of viable offspring....just be ready with plenty of springtails.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Chris, first of all congratulations! I would advise leaving the eggs alone. My best luck has been letting Retics care for eggs and transport the tadpoles. You can then remove them in a about two or three weeks or leave them in place. Just don't be in a hurry with moving the tads. (Looks like Mark and I were posting at the same time.) Best of luck, Robert


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats man! Do you have pics on another thread of your temp setup?

If not, pics!

Or seeing as we are neighbors... =)


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I just heard the news from Jake! That is awsome. You know all of the UAF'ers are going to be wanting to come see the new frogs in a few months lol.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Mark and Robert for the good info! So i am going to leave the eggs and hope they are good. I am gonna hope for the best but expect that they wont be good first time around..at least they are on the right track! so looks like i gotta finish their tank asap 

Michael and Jex you both are more than welcome to come by anytime! in the meantime ill post some pics tonight! i tried getting shots of the eggs this morning but they are all really bad pics- so ill make another attemp when i get home from work.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Congrats. Thats great news to hear, especially since it doesn't seem like to many people are having success breeding retics


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I got to see your retics at Aaron's in person before Mark shipped them out. They were NICE


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great to hear chris!! can we get ssome pics?


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

I also would agree with the above, i have two of my retic groups in 1.2's, and the rest in 1.1. There will always be the possibility of egg eating by the other female, in my experience, if the tank is planted heavily enough with an abundance of film canisters laid horizontal close to the bottom of the tank, you will have a good success rate and less chance of female on female aggression. Try to get them into their permanent home asap and i can't emphasize how important springtails are to retics, even with my tanks seeded, i still feed them springs every other feeding. Good luck with them it's great to see that people are already having luck with the new Understory Lines. 
Charles


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

ill get some better ones tonight but here is some older ones of the frogs and the crappy egg pic from this morning


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I want that one in the second picture that is an amazing looking frog


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow Chris!!! You just got those things! Congrats!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice Chris, can we get a full tank shot?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Chris! I just tried to call you! I just got my first clutch of eggs ever (turns out the retics that I got with Chris are breeding as well)! I'm going to try to post some pics tonight when the camera gets back to my place.... So, turns out I've got a 2.1 ratio in my viv. Eggs are on the brom. Same deal I'm assuming? Let the parents take care of them for a little while?

Man, I'm betting I'm going to need a lot of help with this, I don't know how to do _anything_ right now


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

So before I got my pics taken of my clutch two of them went missing. And now the third is gone? Did I misinterpret the sex of my third? Is it in fact a female that ate the eggs?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds like it.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I should have gotten in on that deal as well. My luck tho I'd end up with all one sex, probably all females so I would never relaly be sure what sex they were


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

So two of the four eggs are developing! I have not seen the male on the eggs since the day they where laid but they still seem pretty moist, so I am thinking he is doing "work" 
I added deli cups today so he has plenty of spots to drop the tads off if they make it that far...


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats man! Retics everywhere in UT!

=)


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I finally finished the Retic viv (aside from adding a small brom or two). The trio has been in their new place for about a week and have already laid again! Here is a pic of the Viv and the new clutch of eggs.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

It's about time you finished that. You've had your retics forever!

I'm jealous of those eggs, by the way. I'm seeing breeding behavior but not seeing the eggs. Here's to hoping they're just really good at hiding them now 

How's your last clutch doing, by the way?


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations, retics are one spectacular species. I believe in many cases that the parents caring for their eggs is the best way to go, there are exceptions of course. Watch out for the females though, hopefully they wont stomp each other's eggs


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris I just have to say pictures just don't do your vivs justice. Looks good I hope I'm one of the first in line for those retics. when the time comes lol.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Corey, thanks for the compliment! You guys have to make the trip down again sometime soon! Hopefully by then the wall is finished and I can have my house back to normal..


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Chris, didn't you say that you were going to finish your wall this weekend? If so I say Mike Corey and I plan to make a trip up the week after my finals


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I think that sounds like a great idea!


----------

